# Traffic jam



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

A driver is stuck in a traffic jam on the motorway. Nothing is moving.

> Suddenly a man knocks on the window. 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver rolls down his window and asks, 'What's going on?'
> 
> 
> 
> 'Terrorists down the road have kidnapped Gordon Brown, Alistair Darling,
> David Miliband and Jack Straw. 
> 
> 
> 
> They're asking for a Â£10 million ransom. 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise they're going to douse them with petrol and set them on fire. 
> 
> 
> 
> We're going from car to car, taking up a collection.'
> 
> 
> 
> The driver asks, 'How much is everyone giving, on average?'
> 
> 
> 
> 'Most people are giving about a gallon.'


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I hope there was a shell tanker in the jam


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very topical :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------

